# Algae and new lights



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi all, some of you know I got a new tank. It came with lighting that is quite advanced to me - my old tank had one single 2600k bulb.

This one has 3x T8 bulbs of different colours and when they are all on they make a nice clear white light combined. There is also a "constantly on" dark blue LED strip with a seperate power wire that isnt noticiable when tank lights are on but provides a dark/dim blue light for night time viewing.

I have -no idea- how long I should leave these 3x main tank bulbs on for a day? I have a timer, just dont know what to set it for! Also the blue led strip, is it safe to leave it running all the time night and day so there is always some light in there for people to view the tank?

Finally I was just inspecting the setup and I've found some kind of algae I think that I do not recognize. It is on some of my drift wood in two greyish balls and I see simular of it on the leaves of some of my plants, heres photos:

On wood: https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...authkey=!ALOBRw_qh3WG8ik&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg

On Plants: https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...authkey=!AK-TtIgw08phVN0&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg

Is it because I left the main lights on too long yesterday? There is no CO2 or ferts in this tank atm (i'm trying to do without because the tank in my office has simular plants and they THRIVE without any special co2, ferts or lights.. just easy to grow plants)

The java moss is thin on the driftwood because when moving the wood from old tank I noticed some hair algae had appeared so I stripped most of it out and will let the java moss grow from scratch again. Maybe there was other baddies attached I did not notice?

All advice on what is sensible to do next appreciated, thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would start lights at 8 hours and see if you get excess algae.
If the bulbs have seperate switches you could "ramp up and down" with timers,otherwise no big deal.
If you can use a seperate timer for the blue LEDS then run them 1 before your lights turn off and one hour after and you will save/or last a little longer.
I guess for the future you could use any color/temp tubes you would like to get best results.
If it is algae (and not rotting food?) then I go with BBA which is a problem for many of us.
I use all sorts of stuff against it,but H202 is cheapest and easiest.


----------

